# silpat tips?



## erin (Oct 4, 2002)

I recently received some Silpat sheet liners -- till now, I had always used parchment paper and had been pleased with it. I tried several batches of cookies (different varieties) on the Silpat and was never able to get a nice browned bottom on the cookie. Am I doing something wrong, or is this just what happens with Silpat? Are they perhaps better suited to other baking uses? Many thanks for your tips!


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I love silpat for cookies. True the cookies don't brown as much as without (which I find to be a plus) but they turn a nice golden color (depending on the cookie), this is especially nice for sugar cookies and shortbread. How brown are you trying to get your cookies?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Silpat is better for things that normally stick to paper. They DO wear out the more they're used, so I only use them when completely necessary. They don't conduct heat quite as fast as aluminum, which is why the cookies don't brown as well on the bottom.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've been happy with the amount of browning when using Silpats. I put them directly on 1/2 sheet pans. No problem whether I'm using the convection or not.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Erin,

You're not doing anything wrong. If you're wanting your cookies to be more brown than they are turning out on the silpat, don't use the silpat.

The Silpat is great for making tuiles, candy work, cookies like shortbread where you don't want the bottom to brown, etc. It's a tool like any other kitchen equipment and has uses it is better suited for. Depends on what kind of cookie your making...


----------

